# Common Law Marriages



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone here every had a common law marriage that was no longer recognized by the state in which you live.

Just wondering how things work as we have a house and all together. I'd like to leave but he refuses to give me any money as to the profits of the house if we were to sell it today. He doesn't wish to move.

Actually he thinks our relationship is fine and there is no problem if you were to ask him.


----------

